# MY FIRST GROW BOX! homemade spec*



## absolutR (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey guys,

I been floating aound the forums for a little while now doin my research and have just completed my first grow box. 

This design is small and easy to build and i've taken photos to illustrate the box...

What you need:



A few 18mm sheets of particle board
All your tools (drill, plane, tape, pencil)
liquid nails
24mm screws
Flat white paint (1 liter was all needed)
Charcoal paint for outside
Hinges
latch
2 x 8kg magnetic door catch
neoprene rubber
4" fan
Lots of weather seal foam/rubber
250w hps light
door handle
LOCK

Dimensions are; 600mm x 450mm x 1400 mm

Imperial; 2ft x 1.5 x 4.5 ft

First walls were cut out of the particle board then the box was constructed by putting small 2x4s on both of the side peices,

The base was then cut to size and attached onto the small 2x4s attached to the sides.

Then the back was screwed on.

Followed by the door which can be any size you want really, and whatever else that needs to be covered!









Make sure you seal all the corners and edges so nothing can get out















Then screw in hooks so the light can be mounted








For security reasons put some liquid nails in all the screws you've used on the outside, so nobody can open it up!








Then i used a 100mm hole drill to put my exhaust fan air through, then attached the small peices of wood used to mount the exhaust fan

Then painted!

Do a few nice layers so its a nice n thick coat. 









To reduce vibrations caused by fan, stick some neoprene foam to the mounting position and tighten the fan through the foam onto the wood













This is the 8kg door catches we used, however we painted first. makes the door close perfect!







Then the most important part!!

put all the weather seal in every spot at which the light can escape!!!!!!







After this we put the door handle and look on, followed with covering the outside with a stealth charcoal color for stealth placement inside my wardrobe and thats it!!


----------



## absolutR (Sep 26, 2008)

i have to however do a an intake fan on the side, which is yet to come.. probably just by using a computer fan..


----------



## TehShrew (Sep 26, 2008)

how many plants were you able to grow in this?

and how badly was the smell?


----------



## iamthatguy (Sep 26, 2008)

absolutR said:


> i have to however do a an intake fan on the side, which is yet to come.. probably just by using a computer fan..


I like your design ( cause its similar to mine ) but my only comment/question is that I dont see any exhaust to get rid of the hot air? In my design I have a passive air design meaning that I have 2 holes like yours in the base and an exhast fan up top pulling air out of the box into a carbon scrubber. This keeps the air sucking in from the bottom ( cooler air) and exhasts up top ( actually into an attic) keeping the box cool. Under that setup how its explained it seems like it would get hot without any exhast. 2 cents but looks good!


----------



## absolutR (Sep 27, 2008)

i drilled a whole in my floor.

out the floor under the house it goes.. but unless my thermometer ive got is wrong, cause its a cheap peaice of crap,

i cant get it under 32 degrees with 250watt hps. 

ALSO!! i put the intake fan in, but it aint enough i' thinking the exhaust fan is too little, and isnt taking the hot air out enough


----------



## Arrid (Sep 27, 2008)

I like how the Out take fan is high up to pull all that hot air out.
As y'all know convection makes hot air rise. 

Nice little box. 

Not concerned with the smell during flowering?

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/90893-ultimate-odour-control-thread.html

If you are check the above link, it's got most of the DIY carbon scrubbers from this site, and some from another.

Hope that link helps you out mate.


----------



## TehShrew (Sep 27, 2008)

absolutR said:


> i drilled a whole in my floor.
> 
> out the floor under the house it goes.. but unless my thermometer ive got is wrong, cause its a cheap peaice of crap,
> 
> ...



care to tell me how many plants fit inside your box?


----------



## absolutR (Sep 27, 2008)

i have 3 6 inch pots atm, growth is very good but i think its a bit to hot and am very hesitant to place it on 24hour light, even 18 hours light. isnt 90 to hot?


----------



## theboo7 (Sep 27, 2008)

Im Gonna try this


----------



## absolutR (Sep 28, 2008)

yeh mate its heaps fun and really easy. I enjoyed every minute of it..

the most important part tho for stealth is the rubber and foam weather seals. Update, opened my windows today to keep the fresh air flowing which infact has kept the temperature down to about 83! yay


----------



## braaapinbrad (Apr 2, 2009)

absolutR said:


> yeh mate its heaps fun and really easy. I enjoyed every minute of it..
> 
> the most important part tho for stealth is the rubber and foam weather seals. Update, opened my windows today to keep the fresh air flowing which infact has kept the temperature down to about 83! yay


hey there guys..over heard your forum here about your grow box..it looks nice!..i also just build a grow box and was wondering if maybe you can give me an input on what you think..please!..so here it is.. i am using a 400w hps light, my box is 6ft tall 2.5ft wide and 4ft long so it could hold about 4 good size plants..i have 2 duct fans in my box i have one sucking in air at the bottom it has a tube on it that goes up to the window to suck fresh air..and i have a duct fan at the top on the opposite side that blows the air out..i also have a fan inside to blow my plants around..i have mylar all around on my walls inside my box, i also have a humidifier to keep my humidity around 45%..my temps stay around 77degrees ferinhieght during the day and around 65 during the night..im using advance nutrients iguana juice grow for veging and iquana juice bloom for flowering..and also i use some ph down..this is my first grow so i had some troubles from the start which made my plants a little small but everything is sorted out now and they are starting to but nice!!..currently i am growing 2 big bang feminized plants from greenhouse seeds..i also have 2 more big bang seeds and 2 AMS feminized seeds from greenhouse seeds that i just planted today that i have in my closet which is my starter/vegging room in this room i use 4 daylight cfls 6500k and 2 4ft flourecent tubes..and when they get a little bigger i swith all that for a 150w MH grow light., then once they start to flower they go into the big box that i built with the duct fans and the 400w hps..im not sure yet but i might even put my plants in the box during veg due to having the nice ventilation set up..well atleast i think its nice anyways lmao!..but i think i might have a little problem because right now it is the end of winter and the temps outside are still a little cool which keeps my box cool but once sumer comes im not to sure if my duct fans will cut it..i think it will tho because most people only get the 4inch duct fans,, they were sold out so i had to get the bigger 6inch ones..so i will upload some pics of my box so i hope someone will reply and let me know what they think of my box..thanks so much cant wait to see what you all think..


----------



## velaur (Apr 2, 2009)

braaapinbrad said:


> hey there guys..over heard your forum here about your grow box..it looks nice!..i also just build a grow box and was wondering if maybe you can give me an input on what you think..please!..so here it is.. i am using a 400w hps light, my box is 6ft tall 2.5ft wide and 4ft long so it could hold about 4 good size plants..i have 2 duct fans in my box i have one sucking in air at the bottom it has a tube on it that goes up to the window to suck fresh air..and i have a duct fan at the top on the opposite side that blows the air out..i also have a fan inside to blow my plants around..i have mylar all around on my walls inside my box, i also have a humidifier to keep my humidity around 45%..my temps stay around 77degrees ferinhieght during the day and around 65 during the night..im using advance nutrients iguana juice grow for veging and iquana juice bloom for flowering..and also i use some ph down..this is my first grow so i had some troubles from the start which made my plants a little small but everything is sorted out now and they are starting to but nice!!..currently i am growing 2 big bang feminized plants from greenhouse seeds..i also have 2 more big bang seeds and 2 AMS feminized seeds from greenhouse seeds that i just planted today that i have in my closet which is my starter/vegging room in this room i use 4 daylight cfls 6500k and 2 4ft flourecent tubes..and when they get a little bigger i swith all that for a 150w MH grow light., then once they start to flower they go into the big box that i built with the duct fans and the 400w hps..im not sure yet but i might even put my plants in the box during veg due to having the nice ventilation set up..well atleast i think its nice anyways lmao!..but i think i might have a little problem because right now it is the end of winter and the temps outside are still a little cool which keeps my box cool but once sumer comes im not to sure if my duct fans will cut it..i think it will tho because most people only get the 4inch duct fans,, they were sold out so i had to get the bigger 6inch ones..so i will upload some pics of my box so i hope someone will reply and let me know what they think of my box..thanks so much cant wait to see what you all think..


Dude this is an old thread, so most likely the op won't be able to help.

I have a question for you, is that a 6" Inline duct fan your using? If so how loud is that fan, I was thinking about getting it and was just wondering how loud it is. Please and thanks! And good luck with your box man!


----------



## braaapinbrad (Apr 2, 2009)

hey..yah its a 6inch duct fan it just has a little motor that runs the fan and it has a direct cord to the wall..and its not loud at all i have two of them and i can barely hear them..and ok well i just happen to see this thred and i couldnt find anyone else to help me out and let me know if my box looks ok or not so thats why i tryed to see if maybe someone on this thred could give me an input but o well..


----------



## velaur (Apr 3, 2009)

braaapinbrad said:


> hey..yah its a 6inch duct fan it just has a little motor that runs the fan and it has a direct cord to the wall..and its not loud at all i have two of them and i can barely hear them..and ok well i just happen to see this thred and i couldnt find anyone else to help me out and let me know if my box looks ok or not so thats why i tryed to see if maybe someone on this thred could give me an input but o well..


Thanks for the info man, you just sealed my deal on getting the 6"Inline duct fans! +rep

You setup is pretty damn nice, you have just about everything you need, your humitdy is good, temp is good, have a good light, fresh air, Mylar, and nutes, your doing really well. Therese nothing you really need to take care, everything is just perfect! You'll need to buy a carbon filter can, and make sure theres no smell leaks, but besides that, your good. The only thing you need to do now is play the waiting game and let them bud.

Good luck with your grow man & thanks for the reply!


----------



## braaapinbrad (Apr 3, 2009)

o noproblem..thers nothing like helping someone out!...and yah thanks alot man from all the work to build this big ass box hearing someone say its good like that really helps man thanks alot..i just wish i didnt start my plants off shity becasue right now they are small for there age and it seems like they are really budding slow!..most of the hairs are just at the top and nothing is really growing at the bottom..do you know of anything i could do to speed up the process..like i know there is no light getting in im not over watering anymore and i know im not over feeding..the thing is i didnt use any type of bud fuel..maybe this could be why..but i know you dont have to use bud fuel to get nice dense buds it just helps..im just so worried about my yeild like i could picure my plants like they are but like multiply the area of the plant times like 3 and thats how it should be....hope you understand what i mean because it seems like your the only person that will reply to me..so thanks alot man....P.S. those duct fans are the shit man you will be happy once you put them in..aslong as they are like mine..does your look like mine in the picture??


----------



## velaur (Apr 3, 2009)

braaapinbrad said:


> o noproblem..thers nothing like helping someone out!...and yah thanks alot man from all the work to build this big ass box hearing someone say its good like that really helps man thanks alot..i just wish i didnt start my plants off shity becasue right now they are small for there age and it seems like they are really budding slow!..most of the hairs are just at the top and nothing is really growing at the bottom..do you know of anything i could do to speed up the process..like i know there is no light getting in im not over watering anymore and i know im not over feeding..the thing is i didnt use any type of bud fuel..maybe this could be why..but i know you dont have to use bud fuel to get nice dense buds it just helps..im just so worried about my yeild like i could picure my plants like they are but like multiply the area of the plant times like 3 and thats how it should be....hope you understand what i mean because it seems like your the only person that will reply to me..so thanks alot man....P.S. those duct fans are the shit man you will be happy once you put them in..aslong as they are like mine..does your look like mine in the picture??



I haven't ordered the duct fans yet, I'm planning on a setup which isn't complete yet, so when I have enough money, I'm buying a 6" inline duct fan such as yours.

And for the buds, the only advice is to buy some blood bud or anything such as that, I've never used them, but most likely that's the only thing you could do to get faster bigger buds.

I have a plant in my back yard, (1ft) not bushy and it started to flower about 2 1/2 weeks ago from when I first saw hairs. I have no idea why its budding this soon outdoors (live in florida), most likely because its in shade, but its been budding really really slowly. About the only thing you can do is buy some bud nutes (blood bud or something) and play the waiting game. 

Good luck with ya grow man!


----------



## madman2k (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello,
I just wanted to find out where did you get that square fan, I have been looking around for something that would fit into a full tower pc case, but I am new to this so I don't know where to look or what to look for. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## carrot (Jun 1, 2010)

what kind of lighting did u you use


----------

